# fire hydrants - what do yours look like?



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

typical of what they are like here - usually painted red or yellow


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Most of Europe doesn't have any, they're all underground (at least where I've travelled anyway). Same with Australia and New Zealand.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

^^ That's right, I've never seen such one in Europe. 

They look like this in the Netherlands:


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

Like this,though they're rare:









(http://boriboszi.freeblog.hu/archives/2006/11/11/Orseg/)


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Svartmetall said:


> Most of Europe doesn't have any, they're all underground


Yeah haven't seen any in many years - remember some from when I was a kid though... they were red and smelled like dog pee


----------



## zohaa3492 (Dec 15, 2014)

i really laughed at that very nice!!!


----------

